# Local Channels



## rcorbett8 (Nov 28, 2009)

If my account and recievers are set up in Austin Tx and I take a reciever to NYC, will I be able to get any local reception? (Either Austin or NYC)


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Account with who and what type of receiver are you referring to?


----------



## Jerry Springer (Jun 24, 2009)

If you were talking about the Dish Network, the answer would be no - due to the fact that you would be watching a different set of Satellites and the address for the receiver would change.

If you were talking about cable - such as Comcrap - the answer would be no - due to the fact that you do not physically own the equipment and it would be considered stealing.

If you were talking about a DTV converter box - the answer would be no - due to the fact that there is both physical channels and virtual channels, which has a number assigned to them that does not reflect the actual frequency for the channel you are receiving, not to mention that the PSIP would not match between the channel and the address for the channel inside of your tuner.

Please explain which type of system you are asking about.

This is a forum for over the air - free reception.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

From that explanation, a simple no would cover it.

Satellite locals are spot beamed to a local area, probably several hundred square miles, and if you move out of the spot beam there is NO way to receive that programming.


----------

